
DeepMind hopes to teach AI to cooperate by playing Diplomacy - jgalt212
https://venturebeat.com/2020/06/10/deepmind-hopes-to-teach-ai-to-cooperate-by-playing-diplomacy/
======
jgalt212
link to paper:

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/2006.04635.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/2006.04635.pdf)

